# Kick anything in the ass this season



## RoadFlower33 (Dec 8, 2019)

My moms most common home Hot Tottie. 
Kick anything in the Ass recipe. 

1 1/2 cups hot water 
one or two fat tb spoons of honey
1 tsp cayenne pepper powder
1 tsp turmeric powder
1 tsp black pepper
1 tsp cinnamon powder 
1 tsp, or 2 lemon juice 
one oz apple cider vinegar with mother 
2 oz of your preferred poison- mine is the Kracken. nothing blends better with the bitter sweet of the tonic than a good dark spiced rum. 

As a daily precautionary i like to and i highly recommend doing is crushing up a clove of raw garlic and eating it every day directly after a breakfast or first meal. there is a saying i grew up with that says " Garlic is as good as three mothers". Doing this boosts the immune system and promotes a healthy gut bio for healthy digestion and absorption of foods. 

If its a stomach bug, its temporarily painful but it works..... What i do and what i recommend to do is eat one or two cloves nickle sized garlic cloves crushed on an empty stomach. drink some water, have water in your stomach, not to much tho about 1/4 tank you know... eat garlic. It hits the stomach like a ton of ant acid going to war... you can feel it fizz and spike and battle the infection in your gut bio. it fucking burns sometimes but it kicks whatever you have the fuck out! every time. Let it burn a few minutes (5-10) then go ahead and have you meal. i like to time my garlic stomach war by food preparation time. this gives me something to do while my stomach is turning keeps me from focusing on the burn. KEEP IT DOWN!!! if your a small people one clove. fair warning its like taking a niacin B3 complex without the flush free... it will kick in the sweats and fluid exchange in your body forcing your lymph node system into action moving all that gunk out your body fast!!! 

And just a tid bit of info... Dairy is hard to digest so if gut problem is what you have dont eat dairy. its a breading ground for bacterium.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Dec 8, 2019)

sounds good. i would add some ginger in that recipe too! i've been growing echinacea the past couple years to use for tea. between that and other wild herbs like nettle growing on the property or nearby, i'm good to go!
i do use a lot of garlic, onion, ginger, and chili pepper in my cooking too. i rarely get sick anymore


----------



## WyldLyfe (Dec 9, 2019)

Check out Olive leaf extract too, can't go wrong with that if its the real decent stuff.


----------

